# الجدة والجد



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
ماذا تسمون الجد والجدة من ناحية الأب والأم؟
تختلف التسمية في مصر بين كل أسرة لكن في حالة أسرتي نقول:ـ
لأبو أبي - جدّو geddo
لأم أبي - نينا ne:na
لأبو أمي - جدّو geddo
لأم أمي - ستّو setto

ومن التسميات المنتشرة للجدة من الناحيتين في مصر (تيتة) إلا أن أسرتي لا تستخدم هذه الكلمة قط
والواو الأخيرة نستخدمها أيضا عندما نخاطب أقاربنا فنقول خالو-خالْتو-عمّو-عمّتو


----------



## jawad-dawdi

في المغرب حتى الجيل الذي أنتمي إليه كنّا نقول (ابّا) و(امّي) أي (أبي) و(أمّي) بالفصحى.. ونقول أيضا (الواليد) و(الواليدة).. وكنّا نقول(جدّي) و(جدّا) أو (جدّاتي) أي (جدّي) و(جدّتي) بالفصحى.. أما اليوم فالشائع هو (بابا) و(ماما) في مقابل (أبي) و(أمّي).. و(ابّا) و(امّي) في مقابل (جدّي) و(جدّتي)ء​


----------



## Schem

في السعودية كذلك تختلف التسمية حسب الجيل، ففي جيلي ننادي على الأب والأم بـ(يُبه) و(يُمّه) ونسميهم أبوي وأمي. وبالنسبة للجد والجدة فننادي الجد بإضافة اسمه إلى يبه (فتصبح يبه عبدالعزيز مثلا) أو قد نقتصر على يبه أما الجدة فمن العادة أن نناديها يمه متبوعة بالاسم (كمثل يمة نورة أو أمي نورة) وقد نناديها بقولنا (يوه) وننطقها /yo:h/ وهي تسمية خاصة بنجد على ما أظن ومن الممكن استخدامها لمناداة الأم أيضًا أما أجيال اليوم فشيبهة بالمغرب فيسمّون الأب والأم ببابا وماما والجد بجدو والجدة بجدة أو ماما متبوعة بالاسم​


----------



## kadidz7

السلآم عليكم ورحمة الله 
في الجزائر تفترق اللهجات
فمثلآ في الصحراء نقول للجد جَدِي والجَدَة جداتي . والأم امي أو مُّا . والأب أبي
واحيانا ننادي الجد بكلمة سِيدِي بِكَسْرِ السين . والجدة العُجُوزْ . برفع الجيم
مثال لو اتى شخص وطرق باب بيتنا وسألني أين جَدُكَ عَمْرْ سأرد عليه .وأقول سِيدِي ليس هنا هو المسجد
كلمة ِسِيدِي هي لرفع شأن شخص ما 
شكرا 

​


----------

